# Locator power troubles



## st83 (Apr 8, 2010)

I recently tried to I stall a used locator in a boat and could not get the locator to turn on. It has been sitting unused for a few years and I do not have the original Paper work for it. It is a lowrance color unit. It has two different power hookups but I've only hooked up the one that was already used. Any info appreciated.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

need model of unit,


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Your two separate power cables are probably one for power to the unit and the other for power to the NMEA 2000 network. You can put power to both, it won't hurt anything (unless you are running an NMEA 2000 network and have another device supplying power to the network--with an NMEA 2000 network there must be only one power point to the network). Check the source you are attaching the power lines to to make sure the source has power. Best way to do this is with a voltmeter/multimeter. Also, make sure that if you have an inline fuze, that it is good.

Go to the Lowrance website below and download an electronic copy of your manual: http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Manuals/


----------



## st83 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks workdog. It ended up being an easy fix. The positive lead has corroded about 3 inches inside the insulation. A quick snip, strip, and crimp and it works good as new.


----------

